# crankshaft pulley bolt?



## Nissanforme (Jul 25, 2006)

Hi all,

Does anyone know what is the bolt size for the crankshaft pulley bolt, my socket set is a bit too small and I need to buy the correct size socket. Thanks in advance

Mike

ps this is for a 1990 pathfinder


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

*goes and looks* 

It's a 27mm.

Oh, and if you need help holding the crank pulley while you're loosening/tightening the bolt, try to find one of these from Harbor Freight Tools...it's a v-belt pulley wrench.


----------



## Nissanforme (Jul 25, 2006)

88pathoffroad said:


> *goes and looks*
> 
> It's a 27mm.
> 
> Oh, and if you need help holding the crank pulley while you're loosening/tightening the bolt, try to find one of these from Harbor Freight Tools...it's a v-belt pulley wrench.


Thanks 88path, I found out it was 27mm with one of the tutorial threads in this forum.
BTW neat tool, may need it in future. 

Now another question, if you dont mind. Does your harmonic balancer have 5 or 7 timing marks? (0-20 degrees vs 0-30 degrees)


----------



## jerrypc (Aug 24, 2006)

where did you find the harmonic balancer removal tutorial?


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Both of my Pathfinders have 7 marks on the pulleys.


----------



## Nissanforme (Jul 25, 2006)

jerrypc said:


> where did you find the harmonic balancer removal tutorial?


Not exactly a harmonic balance tutorial but a tutorial on replacing timing belt and tensioner


Timing Belt Repair


Mike


----------



## Nissanforme (Jul 25, 2006)

88pathoffroad said:


> Both of my Pathfinders have 7 marks on the pulleys.


Again thanks 88path. I thought there was a chance my balancer was not stock but Im pretty sure my balancer must have spun. Engine runs fine but marks dont line up.

Mike


----------



## Nissanforme (Jul 25, 2006)

Nissanforme said:


> Again thanks 88path. I thought there was a chance my balancer was not stock but Im pretty sure my balancer must have spun. Engine runs fine but marks dont line up.
> 
> Mike


-----------------------------

For everyones info.....the marks were off because the pulley where the marks are on can be put on in more than one way.


----------

